# Kohls is giving me free styrofoam. For real.



## Death in the Reaper

So after years of not having any way to feed my parent's hunger for foam I have finally acquired a near unlimited source of it for as long as I work for Kohls.

I don't know if any of you know of it but it's, apparently from what I'm told, supposed to be one of the bigger retail clothing and department store chains. A rival to Macy's and J.C. Penney.

Anyway, after over a year as a cashier I've gotten them to put me on the floor in the departments. Well today, during my first time ever in the house ware's department, I was introduced to our trash and cardboard compactors. Well my inner haunter died a little inside as I watched a full trash bag of Styrofoam be thrown into the trash compactor.

After asking the supervisor who told me to ask a manager who wanted to check with the store manager I just skipped to the top of the chain there and directly asked our store manager if I could have any and all of the perfectly good foam they're just going to throw away. After all Kohls is "supposed" to be environmentally friendly.

Well she gave me a definite yes and I am allowed to loot the trash for any foam there may be. So I will try and make daily runs through the stock room every day to see if there are any goodies. And I'll try to prevent perfectly good foam from being tossed. It helps my manager was in a really good mood today (and that she knows how big into Halloween I and my family is).

Vlad and Black Cat don't know this yet but I can't wait to tell them when they come home. Perhaps I can try and share the love with other haunters who make it to the NJ/PA Make and Take. I can't say there will be huge sheets of it but you never know and the holidays are coming up so we'll see what I can salvage.

I figured I would share. It's almost like Kohl's is sponsoring my family's haunting habbits. But I can't just watch perfectly good styrofoam be tossed in the compactor. I almost dove after that one bag....


----------



## turtle2778

LMAO...You poor baby. I can imagine your pain. LOL Your a good daughter!!!


----------



## Death in the Reaper

lol Well there's that and the fact I never would have heard the end of it if I told my parents I watched good styrofoam go into the trash and not asked to have any future styrofoam they might have.


----------



## trishaanne

What a good daughter you are.


----------



## lowdwnrob

I need to make friends with someone who works at the Kohls by my house. I have been searching everywhere for styrofoam


----------



## spideranne

You have been raised to value what is truely important in life. The almighty quest for free styrofoam.


----------



## Joiseygal

I will adopt you!


----------



## trishaanne

Um, don't forget the person who you have been harassing for the past few days...lol.


----------



## DoomBuddy

My daughter works at Kohls and was put on this mission as soon as I read this.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I work for Bloomingdales. Guess where all my free styro comes from.....
Most retail recycles cardboard,but tosses foam.
Know anyone that works in a furniture store?
Lots of styro is used to pack furniture pieces in to ship.
Large pieces.
Make a friend at your local store.


----------



## Spooky1

You may want to keep an eye out for old/damaged mannequins being tossed out too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you work in a place that gets shipments of materials in insulated containers, that's another good source of styrofoam (particulalry for making those homemade fog chillers). The tombstone Spooky1 made for the $20 Death Drone & Tombstone contest entry was made entirely out of foam from a large insulated box.


----------



## The Archivist

Is this foam the beaded type or the extruded type? I've been looking in Lowes and Home Depot for the extruded type and haven't been able to find anything. It's driving me crazy cause the beaded stuff is lousy when you want to make nice sharp corners and don't have access to a hot wire cutter.


----------



## Death in the Reaper

I'll have to make a run to the back again tomorrow before I leave and see if there is any hanging around. I've been telling people to save it if they find any and I'm trapped in the register.

but as far as mannequins go Spooky companies like Kohls don't throw them out. We have to ship them back to the manufacturer. They would never throw out anything THAT good. lol


----------



## debbie5

Archivist, I've used beaded foam to make my monster teeth, and get sharp corners. You need a sharp electric carving knife and a very slow steady pressure. It's crazy messy, and the beads that come off get all static-y and cling to everything. I usually spray myself & the knife with Static Guard.


----------



## Vlad

I'm up to my A** in styrofoam, I better start making more fireplaces, there's enough fake brickwork here to last forever.


----------



## azpaul

The Archivist said:


> Is this foam the beaded type or the extruded type? I've been looking in Lowes and Home Depot for the extruded type and haven't been able to find anything. It's driving me crazy cause the beaded stuff is lousy when you want to make nice sharp corners and don't have access to a hot wire cutter.


I searched for a few days locally in the Phoenix area and found only 2x8 sheets. But through my searching I located some building insulation material companies that sell lumber, sheet rock and insulation. They have the blue Dow foam and it was $3 cheaper per sheet than Lowes and HD. I did a google search including my city and state and then made the calls. Got a couple that did not sell it but I asked if they knew who did. The final one I found sells blocks of the beaded type too. Big Blocks if I ever get into sculpting and such.

Here is their link http://www.henryproducts.com/


----------

